# I7-8750 Undervolting



## phurinat2010 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dear all of the guys. Sorry if my English is not good. I'm from a country that has hot weather then it makes my laptop is very hot (95Celsius++) when I'm playing the game. So I want to solve hot issues on my laptop by undervolting I see some videos and read some posts. The things that I want to know is what is the value that I should have to set to solve issues (Multiplier, Speedshift EPP, Turbo ratio limits, CPU core, cache, turbo boost power limit PL1, PL2, PP0) especially turbo boost power limits I don't know what value that I have to put it. I set everything that I show according to youtube and columns but isn't solve my hot issues. Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

Download the new version.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Set the PP0 Power Limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark. Most computers do not use this power limit.

Your cache voltage is probably a little too high. If your computer ever crashes (BSOD), I would use -130 mV for the cache offset.

The Intel GPU is not used when gaming. I would leave that set to 0. No need to undervolt this.

Your CPU is running too hot when the power limit is at 45W. Try lowering PL1 to 40W and set PL2 to 45W. Set the turbo time limit to 8 seconds.

Have you ever taken your laptop apart and cleaned your laptop inside. This is normal maintenance. When they get dirty inside they will run hot. You might have to replace the thermal paste if cleaning the dust out does not help.


----------



## phurinat2010 (Mar 17, 2021)

And how about speedshift EPP and turbo ratio limits? Sometimes I see some guys put it to 128 and set turbo ratio limit to 36 36 35 35 34 34. Are they the main things that can solve this issue?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

In the TPL window you can lower the Speed Shift Max value to slow your CPU down. A setting of 32 will slow your computer down to 3200 MHz. A slower computer will run cooler.

Speed Shift EPP = 0 is for maximum CPU speed all of the time.

EPP = 84 is a good compromise for laptops so the CPU slows down when lightly loaded.

EPP = 128 is good when running on battery power.

I do not check the Speed EPP option. If you do not check this, Windows 10 will manage the EPP value. If you are using the Windows Balanced power plan there should be a slider in the system tray that you can adjust. Move this slider back and forth and watch the FIVR monitoring table. The Speed Shift EPP value that the CPU is using should change





Your screenshot shows that you have set this to 32. That is OK too. This setting is not that important.

You can lower the turbo ratios or you can lower the Speed Shift Max value. If you do not want to clean your computer inside then you have to slow it down or you have to lower the power limits to 40W. It does not matter. You will have to test to see what works best for your computer and the games you are playing.


----------



## phurinat2010 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you so much guy. I’m follow your advice to adjust and test go on and on until it work best for my laptop and the games. sometimes my cinabench score is high but I can’t play games because FPS issue. On this weekend I will change Thermal paste and clean my laptop inside then I will tell you about the result of my thermal that I have got. It’s very kind of you to help me solve my problems. Have a nice day guy.


----------



## phurinat2010 (May 25, 2022)

Unclewebb could you help me again, after 1 year of undervolting now my issues is back again, after played game for 15 min my laptop is shutdown by itself and when i touched keyboard it's very very hot.


----------



## unclewebb (May 25, 2022)

Have you cleaned your laptop during the last year? Maybe it is time to replace the thermal paste again. This is normal maintenance for laptops that should be done every year or more often if you live in a dusty environment. 

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window if you are having problems. Some people have updated to Windows 11 during the last year which can disable CPU voltage control and cause some other issues.


----------



## londeroarthur (Jun 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The Intel GPU is not used when gaming. I would leave that set to 0. No need to undervolt this.


Surprisingly the iGPU is used in some not so advanced laptop models, specifically the ones that don't have a MUX switch, even during heavy gaming. The dGPU processes the frames and sends them to the iGPU, only after this entire journey is the image sent to the monitor. The only way to directly use the dGPU on laptops without a MUX switch is to connect the HDMI/USB-C directly to an external display.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 7, 2022)

londeroarthur said:


> iGPU


Thanks for the info. The important question is, does the Intel GPU consume a significant amount of power when you have a Nvidia GPU?

I have always assumed that power consumption was minimal so undervolting the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice was not very productive. You usually have to undervolt both of these equally. 

If you want to do some testing, see what HWINFO reports for Intel GPU power consumption while playing a game on the Nvidia GPU.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The important question is, does the Intel GPU consume a significant amount of power


Welp....to answer your question,here is a example of the power draw:
Old 2nd GEN Laptop with disabled dGPU and instead eGPU is connected through the WIFI's mPCIE port for extra accelleration boost.
Still,the rendering goes through the iGPU but the throughput is much much worse then any dGPU as the mPCIE is only x1 2.0.
Here i'm playing *VP09* video(which is not even hardware accelerated on such a old system) @ 1080p 60Hz Full Screen on my Chromium Browser:
Took the screenshots of the *iGPU and eGPU *at the same time:

*iGPU:*

*eGPU:*



As you see,not much power consumption on the iGPU front. I assume,newer systems should be even more efficient.
I could do some tests on my new lappy at later date if you want me to. This was just an example.


----------

